

The Nakamoto Signature - Sami_Lehtinen
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001572.html

======
DonGateley
There is no "Nakamoto Signature" entry on Wikipedia yet. Perhaps one with a
tractable explanation would help get it going as a readily recognizable stand
alone notion.

------
snowwrestler
> When a new form of cryptography turns up and it lacks an easy name, it's
> very often called after its inventor. Famous companions to this tradition
> include RSA for Rivest, Shamir, Adleman; Schnorr for the name of the
> signature that Bitcoin wants to move to. Rijndael is our most popular secret
> key algorithm, from the inventors names, although you might know it these
> days as AES. In the old days of blinded formulas to do untraceable cash, the
> frontrunners were signatures named after Chaum, Brands and Wagner.

Ok but those are all real people who anyone can look up and go talk to about
their invention. "Satoshi Nakamoto" is almost certainly an alias, and maybe
even an alias for a group of people.

~~~
DonGateley
> "Satoshi Nakamoto" is almost certainly an alias, and maybe even an alias for
> a group of people.

Which would make it all the more appropriate.

